# Unfortunate passing of a sibling



## rustykettle (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi, I had 2 cats from the same litter since they were 9 weeks old, until very suddenly and unexpectedly one of them got ill last week, very ill, the vets could not determine what had happened to him but he was in such a poor way he was unlikely to recover, or if he did he would have had no real life. So very reluctantly I had to agree to a euthanasia - and he was only 5 years old. 

My question is, the remaining cat, his half brother, clearly know something has happened, and his behaviour has started to become much more demanding of me, constantly miaowing at me for attention, and he is generally less settled than before. He is still just as affectionate, and loves his strokes and cuddles even more now. Obviously there is no way to explain the situation to him, but now his bother's gone he's clearly missing him. I'm hoping that time will eventually heal him (and me) and he'll readjust to being a solitary cat, at least until such time as I can get another. Also if he is missing him it's a fact that when they were together they were not overly attached to each other, mostly they did their own thing, with just the odd play fight now and again, but I guess that's just how cats are.

Meanwhile is there any advice, things I could do to help him, he's very intelligent and does inter-react with me, almost to the point where I think - if only you could speak we could make this situation a whole lot better. So all suggestions welcome, thanks.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

He is mourning, missing his brother. I've seen it before, and it hurts a lot to watch someone suffer that way.

Give him the attention he wants, petting and wooling and loving. It may be a comfort to you both.

Much sympathy on your loss.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I lost Cali (Charlee's sister), Charlee became very clingy. Not annoying, but likes to sit or lay next to me, and wants petting. She meows and I pet her and then she's okay. I give her all the attention she wants. They were together 13 years and inseparable. So I guess my advice would be the same as above, especially because it just happened and he really does need extra love and attention right now. Maybe a new interactive toy he can play with on his own?

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------

